# MonkWerks Now Online



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

Putting my foot into the world of online video woodworking. Here is the link to my first episode: http://youtu.be/0ntei1FhdSc


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Nice presentation. Looking forward to seeing more.
..Jon..


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Very cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## chopnhack (Dec 16, 2007)

Well produced and edited Father T! :thumbsup::thumbsup: 
Maybe you can share your editing resources? I have always wanted to produce some videos, but have been put off learning all the necessary ins and outs of producing and posting content. 

At 3:25 you show an icon? I thought the Catholic church didn't use icons? Or is it a tapestry? I thought I saw fringe, but ?


----------



## ThomasOSB (May 21, 2009)

chopnhack said:


> Well produced and edited Father T! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Maybe you can share your editing resources? I have always wanted to produce some videos, but have been put off learning all the necessary ins and outs of producing and posting content.
> 
> At 3:25 you show an icon? I thought the Catholic church didn't use icons? Or is it a tapestry? I thought I saw fringe, but ?


Right now I am keeping it very simple - I am using iMovie, which came with my computer. It is an easy enough software to learn and there are some good tutorials available online.

At 3:25 is the Plaschanitsa, which is used for the Good Friday Liturgy. The parish I serve is a Ruthenian Catholic Church. They use the Liturgy of the Orthodox, but re-entered communion with the Bishop of Rome (the Pope) in the 1590s and were granted permission to retain all their customs and Liturgies by Pope Clement VIII. And so, there are lots of icons.
But yes, even Roman Catholic Churches have icons (in small numbers) though statues are preferred.


----------

